# Got a hard question



## Dlew (15 Dec 2010)

I currently have my application in to the RMC. I also currently have a court case going on for a traffic accident. Basically the cop is saying someone else was driving and not me. If convicted I will get a traffic ticket. This will be done at the end of January 1 month. and the defense is already backing down because they have no evidence. the accident wasn't even my fault the guy ran into me lol.

How will this effect my application, this is the only thing that ive been to court for and it should be dismissed at the end of January.

Will I get to explain this or will it even be a problem?


----------



## Cdnleaf (15 Dec 2010)

Actually Dlew it is a pretty easy question, however you are all over the place with the selective description of what happened and your understanding of the process.  My advice - don't minimize the situation, don't underestimate the intelligence of the 'cop', get informed with respect to your actual jeopardy in going to court and yes be prepared to discuss.  Good luck.


----------



## JSR OP (15 Dec 2010)

Call me crazy, but a traffic ticket won't affect your application to RMC.


----------



## ballz (15 Dec 2010)

Do you mean the prosecution is "backing down" because they have no evidence to convict you?

EDIT to add:
A traffic ticket wouldn't affect your application as long as you keep the recruiters in the loop and you pay your fine, etc. But this sounds like it could be more than a traffic violation?


----------



## Nauticus (15 Dec 2010)

With that said, the CF Recruiting Centre will probably not even touch your enrollment until this issue is taken care of. They will likely process your application, but as far as enrolling you or offering you employment, they will wait until your legal requirements are met.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Dec 2010)

Define "traffic ticket".


----------



## Dlew (15 Dec 2010)

If convicted I will get a Manitoba driving ticket and some demerits and a 1 year probation period were if I dont commit a criminal act everything will be dropped. That is worse case scenario, but like I said there already talking about just giving me a fine and dropping it but wont be till the end of January and that's after the RMC date


----------



## Dlew (15 Dec 2010)

there's no jail time no community service. I have no criminal record but my lawyer says is might be on the criminal record check that I'm in court right now.


----------



## Veovius (16 Dec 2010)

Dlew said:
			
		

> If convicted I will get a Manitoba driving ticket and some demerits and a *1 year probation period were if I dont commit a criminal act everything will be dropped. *



Emphasis mine.  That's not a traffic ticket.  That's criminal court, with the bolded part being a suspended sentence or conditional discharge (I can't remember which one is which).  Unless you mean a 1 year driving probation thing?  I'm not from Manitoba, so I'm not familiar with their motor vehicle regulations.

This sounds more like a "Dangerous Operation of MV/Failure to Stop after Accident" type of thing to me.


----------



## Dlew (16 Dec 2010)

Yes its criminal court, but like I said i'm not facing anytime of community or jail, it will be a traffic ticket. They said it was someone else driving there going after him with charges there doing both cases as one.

The prosecution is dropping the case against me but it wont be getting done by January 4th when the due date is for the RMC. 

Im just wondering if I'll get to explain it to someone and get a month extension or if im stuck till next year.

thanks


----------



## ballz (16 Dec 2010)

You're not making any sense, or I can't make any sense of it anyway, but...



			
				Dlew said:
			
		

> just wondering if I'll get to explain it to someone and get a month extension or if im stuck till next year.



Since that's all your wondering... Yes you "will get to" explain it to someone. Pick up the damn phone, call your file manager, and tell them. There, all the explainin' is done.

And for the second part, the recruiters will be able to give you the best answer after you accurately explain to them what it is you're talking about. As was said earlier, they can go a long way with your application while all this stuff is still going, so it may not even be an issue... or... it may be. Only one sure way to find out...


----------



## Veovius (16 Dec 2010)

Dlew said:
			
		

> Yes its criminal court, but like I said i'm not facing anytime of community or jail, it will be a traffic ticket. They said it was someone else driving there going after him with charges there doing both cases as one.



Huh, neat.  I can't understand why they would ticket you when they know someone else was driving, but I guess the law works in mysterious ways....

In my not-very-experienced opinion, I would try and get the Crown and the recruiter talking together, and let them figure it out.  I've heard of people being witnesses and still going to BMQ, but then having the subpeona dropped since they could work the case without the recruit.


----------



## JSR OP (16 Dec 2010)

What exactly is the charge against you?


----------



## FDO (16 Dec 2010)

The standing regulation is you must have fulfilled ALL commitments to the courts before your application will be processed. If all you have is a traffic ticket or a "moving violation" it will not be a big deal. Pay it and show the MCC the receipt. If you get a court ordered punishment, jail, heavy fine etc then you will have to fulfill the court order before your application will be processed.


----------



## Dlew (16 Dec 2010)

Ya I'm trying to get a hold of the recruiter that's been handling my file hes on vacation for Christmas. I emailed him so hopefully he gets back to me asap.

Thanks for the help


----------



## MJP (16 Dec 2010)

Dlew said:
			
		

> Ya I'm trying to get a hold of the recruiter that's been handling my file hes on vacation for Christmas. I emailed him so hopefully he gets back to me asap.
> 
> Thanks for the help



If he is gone for Xmas leave then you probably won't hear from him till the new year.


----------



## Dlew (16 Dec 2010)

Yeah that's why I was posting on here. He said I could get on contact with him by email and that he would be around the city. So hopefully he reads his emails soon


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Dec 2010)

Relax, you have lots of time. ROTP first selection isn't until mid March and offers will be after that. IF selected you wouldn't get enrolled until sometime in July. Plenty of time to get the issue cleared up.


----------



## Nauticus (7 Feb 2011)

I'm having difficulty following this.

1. They think _someone else_ was driving? So you didn't do anything wrong?

2. They're _dropping the charges_, but will be giving you a fine?

What are you being charged with? And if you ... didn't do anything wrong, and if they are dropping the charges, why then would be fine you?


----------



## MAJONES (7 Feb 2011)

OK, here is what I recall from when I was working as a recruiter.
If you have a conviction under the criminal code you will be unable to enrol in the CF for a certain amount of time.  The amount of time that you have to wait depends on the sentence handed down to you.  If I recall correctly, you can't join while on probation.  However, for a firm answer, go to the recruiting centre, ask to see an MCC, and pose the question to them.  They will know where to look it up in the Recruiter's Handbook.
Do NOT try and slip this one under the radar.  It will be found, and you will face consequences.

Now, on to something that needs to be addressed; urgently.
Dlew: your use of the English language is beyond atrocious.  You are applying to become an officer, and if you succeed you will need to be well spoken and to write well.  The odd spelling mistake is not the end of the world.  However, a complete disregard of punctuation, poor diction, and disorganized writing are something else completely.  
As an officer you will be expected to lead troops.  If you communicate with your troops the way you communicate here, your troops are going to think that you are either not too bright, or pretty bloody sloppy.  Either way, it bodes badly for you.
A few specific points to consider:
I->The pronoun used to refer to yourself, is capitalized.  
'->Goes into contractions. He's, not hes; it's, not its
Your->It belongs to you.
You're->You are (see contractions above).
There->The place something is.
Their->It belongs to them.
They're->They are (again, contractions).
Ya, yeah->Not words for proper, polite, professional writing.  Try 'yes'.


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

> Dlew: *you're* use of the English language is beyond atrocious.


... ahem


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Feb 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> ... ahem



Zing!
 >


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Feb 2011)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> Ya, yeah->Not words for proper, polite, professional writing.  Try 'yes'.



...Nor in speaking. 
Shoot, my kid's only 5, and even she knows that there is no such word as "YEAH", "Ya" or "Mmm-Hmm" (check your Funk & Wagnall's...I swear that none of those words are in there).

Write like you would speak. 
(Just friendly advice)


----------



## MAJONES (8 Feb 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> ... ahem



Shite. :facepalm:


----------



## krustyrl (8 Feb 2011)

D'Ohh... !!!!!    :facepalm:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> ...Nor in speaking.
> Shoot, my kid's only 5, and even she knows that there is no such word as "YEAH", "Ya" or "Mmm-Hmm" (check your Funk & Wagnall's...I swear that none of those words are in there).
> 
> Write like you would speak.
> (Just friendly advice)



Well, I checked my Funk and Wagnalls, and hopefully you didn't "bet your sweet bippy" because you would have lost it.  But yeah (and I'm using it correctly), the word "yeah" is there.  Now it may not be in a current F&W dictionary, but that is probably because they don't publish them anymore; my copy was printed in the 1960s.  However, as I tend to use my Concise Oxford Dictionary more, (and because Funk and Wagnalls don't have a web presence, since they no longer exist as a publisher) I provide the following.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/yeah?view=uk


> *yeah*  (also yeh)
> exclamation & noun
> non-standard spelling of *yes*, representing informal pronounciation



And while "Ya" or "Mmm-Hmm" are not to be found in that aging dictionary "yep" and "yup" are there, indicated as informal variations of "yes".

Whether you tell your 5 year old is up to you.


----------



## GAP (8 Feb 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Feb 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> And while "Ya" or "Mmm-Hmm" are not to be found in that aging dictionary "yep" and "yup" are there, indicated as informal variations of "yes".
> Whether you tell your 5 year old is up to you.


 :rofl:
Ouch...second time I've been burned on that one........



I'll just go on back to radio chatter now.....  :-[


----------

